# Riverwide Strainer in Lower Snake



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

Located about 100 yards downriver of a predominant bridge, between Keystone and the River Golf Coarse.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Good lord! I guess it was fortuitous in a way that my skirt pull handle broke off (while upright in an eddy ya hosers ) and we decided to get out of the river. We didn't make it that far down.

Who has the chainsaw? Lower Snake is primo flow right now!

Also, having your skirt handle just rip off is rather unnerving.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a report this flushed. I'll check it out. Anyone want to run this? PM me!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

It is still there, but has tilted so that it now only obstructs 1/3 of river right (shallow) and is nearly parallel with the current

It is no longer a significant danger to swimmers or boaters.


----------

